# Shepherds - a tribute to two WW2 veterans



## Skyraider3D (Apr 15, 2006)

Here is my latest artwork, titled "Shepherds".

After my first Mustang image done for veteran pilots, I got many requests for follow-up work for other veterans and their families. This is the latest, made last December as a Christmas gift for two veteran Mustang pilots of the 369th Fighter Squadron, 359th Fighter Group, USAAF. The piece was commissioned by the son of one of the pilots.







The image shows the P-51 Mustangs that the veterans flew during World War II. Here they provide protective escort to a formation of B-17 bombers of the 418th Bomber Squadron of the famous "Bloody 100th" Bomber Group, who are retuning to England after a long mission.

Below two sideview illustrations of the same aircraft. "Wild Will" is a P-51D flown by Lt. Col. James W. Parsons. "Michigan Mauler" is a P-51K flown by Lt. Warner C. Jennings.







After my previous Mustang image, Daddy's Girl, I got many requests for prints. I am happy to announce that prints of all my Mustang artwork is now available through www.digitalaviationart.com. DigitalAviationArt.com is a fairly new website that aims to put the digital aviation artist in the spotlight. Expect it to grow in the near future.

I have half a dozen more Mustang commissions in the works too 
In the meantime I'll be finishing my Corsair and will start a P-47D "Razorback" Thunderbolt as well! My main short-term goal is to reach as many veteran pilots as I can, as they are the ones who appreciate this kind of artwork most. It's a real joy working for them and researching their combat histories is quite addictive too!


----------



## Erich (Apr 15, 2006)

whoa ! beautiful work Ronnie ! say what vets of the 359th fg have you done commissions for if I may ask ?

have you thought about a single profile such as you posted with the vets signature underneath ?

Erich


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2006)

Great work Ronnie, I have your first Mustang one (Hubert) saved down, it is one of my favourite digital artworks. Great stuff!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2006)

Congratulation,excellent work !!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 15, 2006)

That is a good piece.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2006)

Excellent work, and a very nice web site as well....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2006)

Superb stuff!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 16, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Skyraider3D (Apr 16, 2006)

Glad you guys like it! Thanks for the comments! 


Erich, check your PM


----------



## evangilder (Apr 16, 2006)

Great stuff! 8)


----------



## Skyraider3D (Mar 14, 2007)

Little update...

"Shepherds" Limited Edition is now signed by both veteran pilots:
Shepherds Limited Edition

Lt. Warner Jennings in the left picture and on the left in the right picture, with Lt. Col. James Parsons next to him:


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice!


----------

